# For sale: AMD Phenom x6 1100T



## xxmorpheus (Oct 29, 2011)

Sup guys, I am selling a used AMD Phenom 1100T. This cpu has been subject to minimal abuse as its been liquid cooled the entire time I've had it. It retails for 189.99 on newegg brand new. Selling for 125 shipped.


----------



## Shane (Oct 30, 2011)

xxmorpheus,Please re-upload/Re-size your image as the one you have uploaded is way too small to see anything.


----------



## xxmorpheus (Oct 30, 2011)

ill have an updated one soon


----------



## xxmorpheus (Oct 30, 2011)

there we go, sorry my bad lol


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Oct 30, 2011)

Not enough people selling stuff in the UK on here  makes me sad i would have had this in a flash 

Good luck selling though


----------



## xxmorpheus (Oct 30, 2011)

mikeb2817 said:


> Not enough people selling stuff in the UK on here  makes me sad i would have had this in a flash
> 
> Good luck selling though



i dont mind shipping intl but i dunno the rates. its a tiny item so it cant be that much


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Oct 30, 2011)

I dont have the money yet and would prefer to buy in my own country, thanks for the offer though.


----------



## xxmorpheus (Oct 30, 2011)

sold. thanks guys


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 30, 2011)

that was fast, to who if you don't mind?


----------



## xxmorpheus (Oct 31, 2011)

JlCollins005

http://www.computerforum.com/members/28055-jlcollins005.html

I have not received payment for it yet and I work in a first come first serve basis.


----------



## xxmorpheus (Oct 31, 2011)

sold. sale closed. look out for my sale of 6950 sapphire 2gb with free crysis 2 code! coming soon.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Nov 1, 2011)

can always send me that code


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah you should prolly say pending rather than sold if you haven't received payment dude.  For future reference.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Nov 2, 2011)

He has received payment, obviously the reason it says sold..

Just saying


----------



## 1337dingo (Nov 2, 2011)

6950 ay.. dibs..


----------



## xxmorpheus (Nov 2, 2011)

1337dingo said:


> 6950 ay.. dibs..




Im gonna take a pic. I'll put it up for sale. Im saving up for a 6990. Ill also be selling 1333 mhz ram 16gb total.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Nov 2, 2011)

1337dingo said:


> 6950 ay.. dibs..



if u got crysis 2 already feel free to give/sell me te code


----------



## 1337dingo (Nov 2, 2011)

xxmorpheus said:


> Im gonna take a pic. I'll put it up for sale. Im saving up for a 6990. Ill also be selling 1333 mhz ram 16gb total.


awesome yeah when you put it up i will def be in on that


jonnyp11 said:


> if u got crysis 2 already feel free to give/sell me te code



haha well i do have crysis 2 so if i do its yours


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 2, 2011)

JlCollins005 said:


> He has received payment, obviously the reason it says sold..
> 
> Just saying



I was referring to post 8 where he said sold....and then post 10 he states he had not received payment yet.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Nov 2, 2011)

ah i just noticed that i have selective reading like selective hearing lol


----------

